# PES 2009: A look



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

So I got the PES 2009 demo today. I've been awaiting PES with much excitement, after the disappointment caused by FIFA 09.

*The demo version contains 6 teams:*
Manchester United and Liverpool (which are the two licensed clubs in the Premier League this time)
Barcelona and Real Madrid
Italy and France

And you can only play the exhibition mode with each match lasting 5 minutes.

*The game looks like the same old good PES 2008.* The menu navigation is quite the same, but it only feels different.

All the usuals are there in the game: Master League, Tournaments etc, *but this time, there's a new "Become a Legend" mode.* This is just like FIFA's Be a Pro mode, but it's only better. Here, you can play a whole career with your created player. There are transfers, and you can decide whether you want to accept a club's offer or not. And of course, you can customize your character to look just like you (This is not a joke. If you have a webcam, you can take a picture of yourself and use your face on the player. Or you could choose an image of yourself which is already on your hard drive). And there are the usual experience points you gain, and you can spend all those points to improve your attributes. This is unavailable in the demo version, so when I get my hands on the full version, I'll be able to reveal more on this.

*The graphics have improved, and the colours look more vibrant now.*

*The gameplay* is the meat of any simulation game. I was expecting PES 2009 to offer the same, superb gameplay that it offered in the past. I returned with mixed feelings though. *The gameplay is realistic though. It's just like PES 2008*, and there's nothing new about the player movements. BUT, the major difference is that *the game is paced faster. *It's more arcade styled now. (Not as much as FIFA though) I personally am quite uncomfortable with this. The player are movements are realistic, and that's fine, but the pace is unrealistic. It's just not the way a real game of football is played. But still, I'll say it pawns FIFA hands down.

Overall, PES 2009 hasn't improved much. There are slight improvements in graphics, and the gameplay remains quite the same. For me, the best thing about this game has to be the "Become a Legend" mode. And in terms of gameplay, I already told you, it's better than FIFA 09.

*Screenshots

**img89.imageshack.us/img89/7826/pes20092008101520244379ze0.th.jpg
You're greeted with this when you start to play.

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/8126/pes20092008101520245350jx0.th.jpg
This is the way the menu navigation looks.

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/3868/pes20092008101520251775bo3.th.jpg
Match setup.

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/1404/pes20092008101520261879cn5.th.jpg
This is what you see at the start of a game: same as PES 2008.

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/2686/pes20092008101520263896ln3.th.jpg
The players shaking hands at the beginning of a game.

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/3720/pes20092008101520265064sg4.th.jpg
Liverpool's goal scoring talisman: Fernando Torres

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/9173/pes20092008101520322910wz9.th.jpg
Free kicks in PES 2009: Again, same as PES 2008.

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/9568/pes20092008101520322190ja8.th.jpg
Rooney being slide- tackled.

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/774/pes20092008101520284517gv5.th.jpg
Ronaldo takes a shot.

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/5829/pes20092008101520341426vb2.th.jpg
Corner kicks.

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/7591/pes20092008101520340854uv8.th.jpg
Tevez with the shot. Almost in. Noooooo!!!!

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/6550/pes20092008101520302851bp0.th.jpg
Battling hard for the ball.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 15, 2008)

nice review


----------



## ruturaj3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I personally feel that PES 6 was best. 2008 & 2009 both looks same. I think this time FIFA 09 is better than PES 09 demo. PES looks great only after adding kitsever and other patches.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ ek aur Arsenal fan  (really love this), i guess there are many arsenal fans here incl. me adn Arsenal_gunners too 
--------------

Hey Beta, nice review man, thanx for the screenies.. 

PS: can u post screenies (upon getting the full *ahem..* game) with an Arsenal team and its players and stadium (emirates) plz plz


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 16, 2008)

> you can customize your character to look just like you (This is not a joke. If you have a webcam, you can take a picture of yourself and use your face on the player. Or you could choose an image of yourself which is already on your hard drive).



is that for menu screen only or does the player's face changes in 3d model also?

if its for 3d model too, then i think EA should "adopt" this idea into NFS or R* for GTA

btw, nice review.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ yeah, this is a nice concept ...

btw, EA already experimented on this FACE kind of trick way back in 2000-2003 wen it released NHL 2000 where u cna take a pic of urself and use it ingame.. on a custom made player.. 

Dunno, y they dropped the idea then !! maybe not many ppl were having webcams or digicams.. 
---------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> is that for menu screen only or does the player's face changes in 3d model also?
> 
> if its for 3d model too, then i think EA should "adopt" this idea into NFS or R* for GTA
> 
> btw, nice review.



It works on the 3D model too I think.

@ashu888ashu88- Don't forget Gagandeep. And OK, when I get the full game, I'll try to post more screenies.
BTW, the PC version of the full game is releasing tomorrow.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2008)

beta testing said:


> BTW, the PC version of the full game is releasing *tomorrow.*



Really???


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

^^Yes. It's releasing _officially_ tomorrow.
Don't know about the others.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^Yes. It's releasing _officially_ tomorrow.
> Don't know about the others.



"Others" released it 2 days ago


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @ashu888ashu88- Don't forget Gagandeep. And OK, when I get the full game, I'll try to post more screenies.
> BTW, the PC version of the full game is releasing tomorrow.



yup, plz do this favour 



Kl@w-24 said:


> "Others" released it 2 days ago



well, didnt the *ahem...* version of PES09 got leaked jus like FIFA09 ???

------------

Edit: *well the PES2009 is released ,i mean the *ahem....* sources..*


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 17, 2008)

I have never played PES before, have always played FIFA (from 98 -08 )
although I've heard good reviews about PES,  that PES is the best football game, that it beats the entire FIFA franchise hands down, I cant find it in stores (considering that I dont have unlimited net )
Is it releasing in India in stores ? 
And
Screenies of Chelsea first


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ 

well pata nahi abt its release in India (try milestoneinteractive.com) even me a fifa fan and a Linkin PArk fan too (after looking at ur avtaar pic)...

Hv u checked the new FIFA09 ???

See the review (link in my siggy plz)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here are some screenies from the full PC version of PES 2009:

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/1821/pes20092008101715275071jz3.th.jpg *img520.imageshack.us/img520/8610/pes20092008101715221726kc8.th.jpg *img511.imageshack.us/img511/5403/pes20092008101715223168pq5.th.jpg *img261.imageshack.us/img261/6713/pes20092008101715235456lk0.th.jpg *img511.imageshack.us/img511/2159/pes20092008101715241651sn2.th.jpg *img511.imageshack.us/img511/156/pes20092008101715243437on9.th.jpg *img266.imageshack.us/img266/2268/pes20092008101715255201jd8.th.jpg *img511.imageshack.us/img511/1213/pes20092008101715255600zy9.th.jpg *img522.imageshack.us/img522/9135/pes20092008101715263535ti9.th.jpg *img410.imageshack.us/img410/8546/pes20092008101715270201em7.th.jpg *img407.imageshack.us/img407/4184/pes20092008101715272567ng5.th.jpg

More screenies as and when I finally start playing 
However, all transfers are NOT updated. A patch is expected within a few days.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

The torrent download is HUGE, will hav to wait for SKULLPTURA lolz


----------



## hullap (Oct 17, 2008)

yes!
its released,
ps2 ftw


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> The torrent download is HUGE, will hav to wait for SKULLPTURA lolz



You wanna get banned or what?? And you're well behind the curve it seems 

More screenies:

*xs232.xs.to/xs232/08425/pes2009_2008-10-17_15-57-09-20345.jpg.xs.jpg *img139.imageshack.us/img139/4620/pes20092008101716204371bu8.th.jpg *img520.imageshack.us/img520/9283/pes20092008101716280671hd3.th.jpg *img139.imageshack.us/img139/3521/pes20092008101715573659ic3.th.jpg *img407.imageshack.us/img407/1365/pes20092008101716074712lx9.th.jpg *img523.imageshack.us/img523/2586/pes20092008101716085303rw7.th.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 17, 2008)

Mindblowing.. I mean... It's like the real deal when it comes to grafix
The "north London/London FC" is due to copyright issues right? Can it be fixed by patches?
Howz the commentary? Is there something like "manager mode" or "be a pro"? How are the tournos like? are there WC tournos? as they are not there in FIFA 08


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 17, 2008)

The game definitely looks good.
@klaw- Thanks a lot for those screenies. And I'm waitin your feedback on the become a legend mode.

@thewisecrab- The WC is there. And you can easily rename all clubs to their right names. There'll even be some patches soon (from outsiders ) which'll update all transfers, and even make all the kits exact. And,
master league= a slightly cut down version of manager mode
become a legend= a faaaar better be a pro mode


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Mindblowing.. I mean... It's like the real deal when it comes to grafix
> The "north London/London FC" is due to copyright issues right? Can it be fixed by patches?
> Howz the commentary? Is there something like "manager mode" or "be a pro"? How are the tournos like? are there WC tournos? as they are not there in FIFA 08



Yup, copyright issues. But there'll be option files out soon. Keep checking PESGaming, PESFaces etc. in the next few weeks. The commentary is way better than FIFA 09 IMO. If you've watched the Barclays Premier League, you'll recognize John Champion's voice pretty easily. You can play the Champions League as well, in full glory!!



beta testing said:


> The game definitely looks good.
> @klaw- Thanks a lot for those screenies. And I'm waitin your feedback on the become a legend mode.



The game looks good and is very, very smooth. The AI is uncompromising. Opposing defenders close you down very quickly, unlike in FIFA 09. I'm playing in the Regular difficulty. I'll play Be A Legend mode as soon as I can wipe this drool off my screen


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

Lolz not banned o'course, jus follow u guy's footsteps lolz, dun take this seriously mods


----------



## ruturaj3 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ya great game. And UEFA Champions League looks same as it is live on ten sports.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I am looking forward to playing FIFA 2009 this year. Played PES 2008 the last year.
-----------------
BTW I am also an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The game looks good and is very, very smooth. The AI is uncompromising. Opposing defenders close you down very quickly, unlike in FIFA 09. I'm playing in the Regular difficulty. I'll play Be A Legend mode as soon as I can wipe this drool off my screen



That's great. Looks like PES 2009 wins the gameplay award again. And this time, the become a legend mode is another thing to look at and drool. It looks like PES are closing in on EA with every single release.
BUT, to get the best ever soccer simulation game, you need a mix. Gameplay engine from Konami, FIFA's coverage of teams, tourneys etc. FM style manager mode with damn realistic transfers. This will never happen though (and it's obvious to even a n00b). If it did happen though, we would be on top of the world. The online soccer gaming forums would be dull though, with no FIFA v PES wars......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, well, well... I tried the 'Become A Legend' mode and I'm absolutely awestruck.... Ever dreamt of wearing the shirt of your favourite football club? You can fulfil your dream right here! You can use your own photo for your created player's face and customize the entire look, physique and attributes according to your own real self! I tried a not-so-good and not-so-clear photo:

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/4190/pes20092008101722055412fa1.th.jpg*img357.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif *img258.imageshack.us/img258/9587/pes20092008101721460732nn9.th.jpg*img258.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif *img258.imageshack.us/img258/8123/pes20092008101722071257sb4.th.jpg*img258.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

Super cool!!! 
The gameplay is also nice for this mode. Team-mates won't just pass the ball to you because you asked for it. The first match is the one where you'll have scouts from different clubs watching you. Impress them and bag a contract. From then on, you'll first need to make it to the bench. That can be done by playing in intra-squad matches and gaining the trust of the manager. Once you're selected on the bench, you'll need to put in solid & consistent performances to break into the first 11. Virtually everything is similar to a footballer's real-life career!! Whoa!!  

A couple of more screenies from the Champions League and the crowd:

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/5787/pes20092008101814570984tn3.th.jpg *img158.imageshack.us/img158/5545/pes20092008101723182850oa7.th.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

Yet more screenshots. Some things which are unique to PES 2009:

An injured player being carried off the field -

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/6461/pes20092008101816072471yq4.th.jpg

David Villa scores!!!

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/7996/pes20092008101816093496wq9.th.jpg

David Silva celebrates his goal!!

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/8788/pes20092008101816105053yn4.th.jpg

Torres being substituted -

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/7350/pes20092008101816141935zm1.th.jpg

"Well done, son!", says the manager!!

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/4228/pes20092008101816142250dv0.th.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 18, 2008)

That's awesome!!!! I have always wanted a soccer game where we can get to be the stars and go through most of what real players go through. And finally my dream has come true. That's great. Go Konami go.
The only other game I've played so far like this was New Star Soccer 3. This is just like the be a pro and become a legend modes. But, in this, a lot of character customization isn't possible. But there are some more realistic features. You can earn your money to buy things, like a nice house or new boots. And there're training sessions as well. And you get to have your own personal life alongside your football career. You have to play and keep your boss, friends, family and girlfriend (if you have one) happy. But the graphics are crap compared to FIFA and PES.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey guys, thanx for the screenies , all of u.. 

btw, **edited**


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

^^You wanna get banned asking this in public or somethin???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ sorry, edited..already..but thanx


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> well pata nahi abt its release in India (try milestoneinteractive.com) even me a fifa fan and a Linkin PArk fan too (after looking at ur avtaar pic)...
> 
> ...


Yeah Linkin Park FTW!!!!  (man I Love this smiley)
Nice review.. have commented there 
The pirated dealer is charging a premium for this game (about 250/-) when most of his games are about 100/-
Is this a good indication or bad? 
I had to turn to such people after my hpoes of getting a legal copy of PES have been dashed


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

WEll, 250/- is a high price but since its a new and popular game and he knows tat boys  will be paying him (or atleast he will be in a bargain position where he''ll win) tats the reason..

WEll, im getting from the  *ahem....* source..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 20, 2008)

I hate such dealers.  
Downloading an illegal copy of a game for personal use sounds much better when I see people like these making money by selling it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah. Even I hate such guys. There are people in my area who do that. They even do that for music CDs. And the n00bs put only around 10 songs in MP3 format when there's full 700 MB available.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah hence the question..
where is the legal Indian copy Of PES 09? 
It was reviewed by Mumbai Mirror today too (although the authors gave it 4 stars and gave FIFA 5 stars...n00b )


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ yeah seen that review too... (good tat fifa 09 was a star ahead of PES) lol.. 
---------

sumtimes, even i think of starting a business of such game CD/DVDs..  (joking.. ) 
by looking at the amount of ppl (noobs) asking for jus song CDs and sum games only..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 21, 2008)

After 2 matches:i played pes 09 yesterday but sadly this time the gameplay difference isn't much.sadly i don't think there'll be any more of my friends switching to pes this year.

although me being a huge  pro fan; fifa 09>pes 09

now after 2 daysro wins pro wins pro wins pro wins the gameplay is faaaar cooler than fifa.still pes 09>=fifa 09 overall


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ 

edit ur post buddy... (abt the d/load thing)


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

^^Let it be known to you that it looks better in the real game.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ 

agree to that...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay!!! I'm getting PES 2009 soon.
Maybe this Tuesday. 
I'll come up with more screenshots, and maybe some videos as well.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^

waiting for the screenies..  and vids


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 30, 2008)

What happened to the screenies beta testing? 
And have the patches to correct the` names of teams, stadia ,etc. been released?


----------



## rags (Oct 31, 2008)

ruturaj3 said:


> I personally feel that PES 6 was best. 2008 & 2009 both looks same. I think this time FIFA 09 is better than PES 09 demo. PES looks great only after adding kitsever and other patches.



who cares abt kits ...all we care is gameplay....PES 2009 is totally different from PES 2008 when we play....FIFA 09 for PC as usual fares badly against PES 09


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 31, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> What happened to the screenies beta testing?
> And have the patches to correct the` names of teams, stadia ,etc. been released?



Actually, you can edit the team & league names from within the game itself. Here I've modified the league's name & the team names myself, after inserting their emblems into the game.

*img112.imageshack.us/img112/2480/pes20092008103110321931sy4.th.jpg *img266.imageshack.us/img266/2001/pes20092008103110322676sx9.th.jpg *img206.imageshack.us/img206/559/pes20092008103110322935cm2.th.jpg *img408.imageshack.us/img408/6227/pes20092008103110323209eo5.th.jpg *img526.imageshack.us/img526/2660/pes20092008103110323696le1.th.jpg

There are also option files available with updated squads.

And here are some screenies with updated kits:

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/6765/pes20092008103110513260fw1.th.jpg *img112.imageshack.us/img112/7366/pes20092008103110500960ha5.th.jpg *img112.imageshack.us/img112/4661/pes20092008103110512520ba7.th.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome 
But I'm not in for that kind of work.....prefer patches which will do everything in one click


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ 
agree to that.. 
---------]

btw, thanx kl@w..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

I got my hands on a patch today, 90 MB in size and it changes a whole lot of things! It's still in BETA though! Here are some screenies:

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/6623/pes20092008110115215665gn6.th.jpg *img91.imageshack.us/img91/931/pes20092008110114483979my9.th.jpg *img142.imageshack.us/img142/5457/pes20092008110114494890sp8.th.jpg  *img265.imageshack.us/img265/4359/pes20092008110115123890mz7.th.jpg *img374.imageshack.us/img374/816/pes20092008110114520623uj1.th.jpg *img374.imageshack.us/img374/2641/pes20092008110115124351zh8.th.jpg *img520.imageshack.us/img520/372/pes20092008110115191953iq7.th.jpg *img201.imageshack.us/img201/1552/pes20092008110115200964zs1.th.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats nice. A link would be appreciated. 
PS. I finally got unlimited net today


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's the link:

*www.pesgaming.com/showthread.php?t=65475

Damn!! I got it just a couple of days ago and he's updated it already!! 
Will need to download the newer version again


----------



## krates (Nov 2, 2008)

dealer selling this game pirated copy for rs 60


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

^^
Got it for 10 rupees less


----------



## Ei8t (Nov 4, 2008)

The players legs run like drumsticks in Replays . The graphics are great when playing a afternoon match....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ 

yup, hv noticed that. .


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 6, 2008)

Just played the demo which i got yesterday from this month digit. Just was shocked with the player details given. I did play ManU vs Liverpool, players detail i felt is just as real. I felt it difficult in the controls, as i am used to playing FIFA series.

The Graphics is just amazing.


----------

